# Viking name generator



## techjsteele (Oct 26, 2009)

In the spirit of Huf's vampire name generator, I bring you the Viking name generator! Enjoy!



The Quarter -- What's YOUR Viking Name?


EDIT: Here's mine
*
Jósurr Foesbane *

*Your Viking Personality: *You're a doughty, stalwart Viking. You have a thirst for battle, and tend to strike first and think later. You're not a "berserker", but you're among the toughest _sane_ Vikings around. 
You can handle long sea voyages easily, despite the lack of amenities. You possess some skills which other Vikings respect, though in your case their respect is tinged with fear. 
You don't have a lot of tact, so it's lucky Vikings never cared much for diplomacy. Other people tend to think of you as manipulative and conniving.


----------



## scottro202 (Oct 26, 2009)

Sóti Sheeptipper 

*Your Viking Personality: *The tougher Vikings might let you on the boat, but generally only when they need ballast. Both your friends and your enemies think you're a little weird. You might be able to hold your own on the battlefield, but you're no "berserker". 
A long sea voyage aboard a Viking longboat would be difficult for you, but you might be able to manage it. Other Vikings consider you "one of the guys". 
You have a fairly pragmatic attitude towards life, and tend not to expend effort in areas where it would be wasted. Due to your gregariousness, you don't strike fear into the hearts of your victims. Try to be a little more surly in the future.


----------



## Variant (Oct 26, 2009)

I approve of this far over fuckin' vampires. 
*
Reyrketill Madbear*


----------



## techcoreriffman (Oct 26, 2009)

Jörundr Ironhorse​*Your Viking Personality: *You're a doughty, stalwart Viking. You have a thirst for battle, and tend to strike first and think later. You're not a "berserker", but you're among the toughest _sane_ Vikings around. 
You might grumble a bit at the lack of amenities on board a Viking longboat, but you can handle it. Other Vikings consider you "one of the guys". 
You don't have a lot of tact, so it's lucky Vikings never cared much for diplomacy. You sometimes come off as a bit of a snob. Vikings are not snobbish people -- they either like you, or they kill you. Try to be more like a Viking. 

sweetness


----------



## oremus91 (Oct 26, 2009)

* Bálki Leafslayer *​ *Your Viking Personality: *You might have a Norse name, but you really don't have what it takes to be a true Viking. Both your friends and your enemies think you're a little weird. You probably know which end of a sword to hold, but you're not a fearsome fighter by any stretch of the imagination. 
You would have a very tough time making a long sea voyage in a Viking longboat. Other Vikings tolerate your presence, though they're not quite sure if they can trust you to fight dirty. 
You have a fairly pragmatic attitude towards life, and tend not to expend effort in areas where it would be wasted. You sometimes come off as a bit of a snob. Vikings are not snobbish people -- they either like you, or they kill you. Try to be more like a Viking. 



'BR00TAHLLY'... honest XD


----------



## Empryrean (Oct 26, 2009)

*Þóðrekr Madbear​*
*Your Viking Personality:* You're a fearsome Viking, but you aren't completely uncivilized. The other Vikings make fun of you for that. You have a thirst for battle -- unfortunately, you're not terribly good at it. You probably know which end of a sword to hold, but you're not a fearsome fighter by any stretch of the imagination.

A long sea voyage aboard a Viking longboat would be difficult for you, but you might be able to manage it. You possess some skills which other Vikings respect.

You have a fairly pragmatic attitude towards life, and tend not to expend effort in areas where it would be wasted. You sometimes come off as a bit of a snob. Vikings are not snobbish people -- they either like you, or they kill you. Try to be more like a Viking.

What!?


----------



## Gamba (Oct 26, 2009)

Your Viking Name is...
Rauðúlfr Bearmangler

Your Viking Personality: You're a doughty, stalwart Viking. You have a thirst for battle, and tend to strike first and think later. As a Viking, you're one of the "berserkers", and rush into battle with no clothes on. If the sight of you naked isn't enough to disable the enemy, your sword certainly will be.

You might grumble a bit at the lack of amenities on board a Viking longboat, but you can handle it. You possess some skills which other Vikings respect.

You don't have a lot of tact, so it's lucky Vikings never cared much for diplomacy. Other people tend to think of you as manipulative and conniving.

I'm a naked berseker! YEAH!


----------



## Bevo (Oct 26, 2009)

Bekan Madhorse​*Your Viking Personality: *You're a fearsome Viking, but you aren't completely uncivilized. The other Vikings make fun of you for that. You are strong and tireless, frequently shouldering burdens that would tire lesser men. You're not a "berserker", but you're among the toughest _sane_ Vikings around. 
If you ever tried to make a voyage in a Viking longboat, you would die. Either from seasickness, or from your shipmates throwing you overboard into shark-infested waters. You possess some skills which other Vikings respect. 
You have a fairly pragmatic attitude towards life, and tend not to expend effort in areas where it would be wasted. You sometimes come off as a bit of a snob. Vikings are not snobbish people -- they either like you, or they kill you. Try to be more like a Viking. 

http://www.kankamps.com/products/rev-jr-pro-50-41


----------



## Brendan G (Oct 26, 2009)

* Bröndólfr Bearmangler *​ *Your Viking Personality: *You're a doughty, stalwart Viking. You have a thirst for battle, and tend to strike first and think later. As a Viking, you're one of the "berserkers", and rush into battle with no clothes on. If the sight of you naked isn't enough to disable the enemy, your sword certainly will be. 
You might grumble a bit at the lack of amenities on board a Viking longboat, but you can handle it. You possess some skills which other Vikings respect. 
You have a fairly pragmatic attitude towards life, and tend not to expend effort in areas where it would be wasted. Other people tend to think of you as manipulative and conniving. 



I don't even care about the Viking personality thing, I just think the name is badass. And I kind of like the idea of being able to run around naked, screaming, and carrying a weapon all at the same time.


----------



## Kheros (Oct 26, 2009)

* Leiðólfr Bearmangler *​ *Your Viking Personality: *You're a doughty, stalwart Viking. You have a thirst for battle, and tend to strike first and think later. You're not a "berserker", but you're among the toughest _sane_ Vikings around. 
You can handle long sea voyages easily, despite the lack of amenities. You possess some skills which other Vikings respect. 
You don't have a lot of tact, so it's lucky Vikings never cared much for diplomacy. Other people tend to think of you as manipulative and conniving. 



Such an awesome name. I approve of this generator.


----------



## Bungle (Oct 26, 2009)

* Pétr Stronghawk *​ *Your Viking Personality: *You're a fearsome Viking, but you aren't completely uncivilized. The other Vikings make fun of you for that. You have a thirst for battle -- unfortunately, you're not terribly good at it. You probably know which end of a sword to hold, but you're not a fearsome fighter by any stretch of the imagination. 
You might grumble a bit at the lack of amenities on board a Viking longboat, but you can handle it. Other Vikings tolerate your presence, though they're not quite sure if they can trust you to fight dirty. 
You have a fairly pragmatic attitude towards life, and tend not to expend effort in areas where it would be wasted. You sometimes come off as a bit of a snob. Vikings are not snobbish people -- they either like you, or they kill you. Try to be more like a Viking.


It'd fucking funny if it was *Pétr Strongcawk* =D


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 26, 2009)

Möttull Bearmangler
Your Viking Personality: You're a doughty, stalwart Viking. You have a thirst for battle, and tend to strike first and think later. As a Viking, you're one of the "berserkers", and rush into battle with no clothes on. If the sight of you naked isn't enough to disable the enemy, your sword certainly will be.

You might grumble a bit at the lack of amenities on board a Viking longboat, but you can handle it. You possess some skills which other Vikings respect.

You consider yourself to be better than a lot of people. Although you might not know it, the people you despise laugh at you when they see you sucking up to your superiors. Other people tend to think of you as manipulative and conniving.


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Oct 26, 2009)

*Roðrekr Foecrusher*

What an amazing name I have!


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Oct 26, 2009)

Tanni Stronghorse

Your Viking Personality: You're a fearsome Viking, but you aren't completely uncivilized. The other Vikings make fun of you for that. You are strong and tireless, frequently shouldering burdens that would tire lesser men. You probably know which end of a sword to hold, but you're not a fearsome fighter by any stretch of the imagination.

You might grumble a bit at the lack of amenities on board a Viking longboat, but you can handle it. You possess some skills which other Vikings respect.

You consider yourself to be better than a lot of people. Although you might not know it, the people you despise laugh at you when they see you sucking up to your superiors. You sometimes come off as a bit of a snob. Vikings are not snobbish people -- they either like you, or they kill you. Try to be more like a Viking.


----------



## Labrie (Oct 26, 2009)

*Auðun Bonecrusher *

I quite like it!


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Oct 27, 2009)

Jökull the Horrible​*Your Viking Personality: *You are the quintessential Viking. You are the reason civilized nations tremble in fear. You have a thirst for battle, and tend to strike first and think later. As a Viking, you're one of the "berserkers", and rush into battle with no clothes on. If the sight of you naked isn't enough to disable the enemy, your sword certainly will be. 
You can handle long sea voyages easily, despite the lack of amenities. You possess some skills which other Vikings respect, though in your case their respect is tinged with fear. 
You don't have a lot of tact, so it's lucky Vikings never cared much for diplomacy. The only people who trust you completely are the ones who've never met you.


----------



## BrainArt (Oct 27, 2009)

Bröndólfr Warhawk
Your Viking Personality: You're a fearsome Viking, but you aren't completely uncivilized. The other Vikings make fun of you for that. You have a thirst for battle, and tend to strike first and think later. You're not a "berserker", but you're among the toughest sane Vikings around.

You can handle long sea voyages easily, despite the lack of amenities. Other Vikings tolerate your presence, though they're not quite sure if they can trust you to fight dirty.

You have a fairly pragmatic attitude towards life, and tend not to expend effort in areas where it would be wasted. You sometimes come off as a bit of a snob. Vikings are not snobbish people -- they either like you, or they kill you. Try to be more like a Viking.


Damn, I love these name generators!  Back to listening to Amon Amarth!


----------



## gdbjr21 (Oct 27, 2009)

Your Viking Name is...
Gríss Strongbear

Your Viking Personality: You're a fearsome Viking, but you aren't completely uncivilized. The other Vikings make fun of you for that. You have a thirst for battle -- unfortunately, you're not terribly good at it. You probably know which end of a sword to hold, but you're not a fearsome fighter by any stretch of the imagination.

You might grumble a bit at the lack of amenities on board a Viking longboat, but you can handle it. You possess some skills which other Vikings respect.

You have a fairly pragmatic attitude towards life, and tend not to expend effort in areas where it would be wasted. You sometimes come off as a bit of a snob. Vikings are not snobbish people -- they either like you, or they kill you. Try to be more like a Viking.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Oct 27, 2009)

Dufniall Wulfcrusher

Wulfcrusher is such a bad ass name. I want to name a band that haha


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 27, 2009)

*Patrekr Cowpounder *



> Your Viking Personality: You're a fearsome Viking, but you aren't completely uncivilized. The other Vikings make fun of you for that. You have a thirst for battle -- unfortunately, you're not terribly good at it. You probably know which end of a sword to hold, but you're not a fearsome fighter by any stretch of the imagination.
> 
> You can handle long sea voyages easily, despite the lack of amenities. You possess some skills which other Vikings respect, though in your case their respect is tinged with fear.
> 
> You have a fairly pragmatic attitude towards life, and tend not to expend effort in areas where it would be wasted. Other Vikings would be calling you "tree-hugging hippie peacenik" if the phrase had been invented.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 27, 2009)

Your Viking Name is...
Nikulás Warsheep

Your Viking Personality: The tougher Vikings might let you on the boat, but generally only when they need ballast. Both your friends and your enemies think you're a little weird. As a Viking, you're one of the "berserkers", and rush into battle with no clothes on. If the sight of you naked isn't enough to disable the enemy, your sword certainly will be.

You might grumble a bit at the lack of amenities on board a Viking longboat, but you can handle it. Other Vikings tolerate your presence, though they're not quite sure if they can trust you to fight dirty.

People who've known you for a while don't always trust your word. You sometimes come off as a bit of a snob. Vikings are not snobbish people -- they either like you, or they kill you. Try to be more like a Viking.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 27, 2009)

great : 

*Your Viking Name is...*

Koko the Orang-outan​*Your Viking Personality: *Koko smart! Koko click on button! Koko even type on typing-place! Koko still Orang-outan, though, and Vikings no let Orang-outan play. Maybe if Koko come back in next life as human, Koko can play Viking game.


----------



## widdlywhaa (Oct 27, 2009)

Dufniall Oakenhawk 
Your Viking Personality: You're a fearsome Viking, but you aren't completely uncivilized. The other Vikings make fun of you for that. You have a thirst for battle, and tend to strike first and think later. You might be able to hold your own on the battlefield, but you're no "berserker". 

You might grumble a bit at the lack of amenities on board a Viking longboat, but you can handle it. Other Vikings tolerate your presence, though they're not quite sure if they can trust you to fight dirty. 

You don't have a lot of tact, so it's lucky Vikings never cared much for diplomacy. You sometimes come off as a bit of a snob. Vikings are not snobbish people -- they either like you, or they kill you. Try to be more like a Viking. 


 makes me feel like a badass..... kinda.............. niw time for this ..... then this again


----------



## JBroll (Oct 27, 2009)

Your Viking Name is...
Jófreiðr Wulfsbane

Your Viking Personality: You're a doughty, stalwart Viking. You have a thirst for battle, and tend to strike first and think later. As a Viking, you're one of the "berserkers", and rush into battle with no clothes on. If the sight of you naked isn't enough to disable the enemy, your sword certainly will be.

You can handle long sea voyages easily, despite the lack of amenities. You possess some skills which other Vikings respect, though in your case their respect is tinged with fear.

You don't have a lot of tact, so it's lucky Vikings never cared much for diplomacy. Other people tend to think of you as manipulative and conniving.

Jeff


----------



## Rick (Oct 27, 2009)

^That totally fits you, Jeff.


----------



## Auyard (Oct 27, 2009)

* Jökull Madwulf *​ *Your Viking Personality: *You're a fearsome Viking, but you aren't completely uncivilized. The other Vikings make fun of you for that. You have a thirst for battle -- unfortunately, you're not terribly good at it. You probably know which end of a sword to hold, but you're not a fearsome fighter by any stretch of the imagination. 
A long sea voyage aboard a Viking longboat would be difficult for you, but you might be able to manage it. You possess some skills which other Vikings respect, though in your case their respect is tinged with fear. 
You have a fairly pragmatic attitude towards life, and tend not to expend effort in areas where it would be wasted. You sometimes come off as a bit of a snob. Vikings are not snobbish people -- they either like you, or they kill you. Try to be more like a Viking.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 28, 2009)

i already have a pretty viking last name though: Fjeld 

but here goes:

Már Dogchaser

Your Viking Personality: The tougher Vikings might let you on the boat, but generally only when they need ballast. You have a thirst for battle -- unfortunately, you're not terribly good at it. You probably know which end of a sword to hold, but you're not a fearsome fighter by any stretch of the imagination.

A long sea voyage aboard a Viking longboat would be difficult for you, but you might be able to manage it. Vikings make fun of you all the time. Not always behind your back, either.

People who've known you for a while don't always trust your word. Other Vikings would be calling you "tree-hugging hippie peacenik" if the phrase had been invented.


----------



## fretninjadave (Oct 28, 2009)

*Your Viking Name is...*

Jón the Horrible​*Your Viking Personality: *You are the quintessential Viking. You are the reason civilized nations tremble in fear. You have a thirst for battle, and tend to strike first and think later. As a Viking, you're one of the "berserkers", and rush into battle with no clothes on. If the sight of you naked isn't enough to disable the enemy, your sword certainly will be. 
You can handle long sea voyages easily, despite the lack of amenities. You possess some skills which other Vikings respect, though in your case their respect is tinged with fear. 
You don't have a lot of tact, so it's lucky Vikings never cared much for diplomacy. The only people who trust you completely are the ones who've never met you.


----------



## pink freud (Oct 28, 2009)

Variant said:


> I approve of this far over fuckin' vampires.
> 
> *Reyrketill Madbear*


 We must be related!

*Reyrketill Warbear*


----------



## fateofthorns666 (Oct 28, 2009)

Koko the Orang-outan......that was mine too..


----------



## MikeH (Oct 28, 2009)

*Nikulás Strongwulf* 
Your Viking Personality: You're a fearsome Viking, but you aren't completely uncivilized. The other Vikings make fun of you for that. You have a thirst for battle, and tend to strike first and think later. You might be able to hold your own on the battlefield, but you're no "berserker". 

A long sea voyage aboard a Viking longboat would be difficult for you, but you might be able to manage it. You possess some skills which other Vikings respect, though in your case their respect is tinged with fear. 

You consider yourself to be better than a lot of people. Although you might not know it, the people you despise laugh at you when they see you sucking up to your superiors. You sometimes come off as a bit of a snob. Vikings are not snobbish people -- they either like you, or they kill you. Try to be more like a Viking.


----------



## g93 (Oct 28, 2009)

* Sóti Bonemangler *​ *Your Viking Personality: *You're a fearsome Viking, but you aren't completely uncivilized. The other Vikings make fun of you for that. You have a thirst for battle, and tend to strike first and think later. You might be able to hold your own on the battlefield, but you're no "berserker". 
A long sea voyage aboard a Viking longboat would be difficult for you, but you might be able to manage it. You possess some skills which other Vikings respect. 
You have a fairly pragmatic attitude towards life, and tend not to expend effort in areas where it would be wasted. Other people tend to think of you as manipulative and conniving. 



This thread is win.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Oct 28, 2009)

* Sæbjörn Quickthews *​ *Your Viking Personality: *You're a fearsome Viking, but you aren't completely uncivilized. The other Vikings make fun of you for that. You have a thirst for battle, and tend to strike first and think later. You might be able to hold your own on the battlefield, but you're no "berserker". 
A long sea voyage aboard a Viking longboat would be difficult for you, but you might be able to manage it. Other Vikings consider you "one of the guys". 
You don't have a lot of tact, so it's lucky Vikings never cared much for diplomacy. Due to your gregariousness, you don't strike fear into the hearts of your victims. Try to be a little more surly in the future.


----------



## yetti (Oct 31, 2009)

Yngvarr Foecrusher​*Your Viking Personality: *You're a doughty, stalwart Viking. You have a thirst for battle, and tend to strike first and think later. As a Viking, you're one of the "berserkers", and rush into battle with no clothes on. If the sight of you naked isn't enough to disable the enemy, your sword certainly will be. 
A long sea voyage aboard a Viking longboat would be difficult for you, but you might be able to manage it. Other Vikings consider you "one of the guys". 
You consider yourself to be better than a lot of people. Although you might not know it, the people you despise laugh at you when they see you sucking up to your superiors. Other people tend to think of you as manipulative and conniving.


----------

